
Ask HN: What is the optimal iteration? - awl130
I have a powerpoint presentation Version 1 targeting industry executives.  The goal is to create the most convincing presentation. I have n friends (Manny, Moe, et al.), unassociated with the project, whose advice I respect.  Time is not an issue. Each of them have roughly the same role and experience in the industry, although they obviously have nuanced perspectives based on personal experience. Should I:<p>(A) Send Version 1 to each person independently.  Incorporate each of their comments.
(B) Send Version 1 to Manny; incorporate his comments, then send as Version 2 to Moe, etc.?
(C) Have them all on a conference call and making changes collectively?
======
DrScump
Unless you want to keep each friend's contributions private from each other, I
would:

1) do (A)

2) incorporate all comments as necessary, crediting each participant with the
issue raised (i.e. in a footnote). This both allows all participants to
benefit from everyone's participation and acknowledges the contribution of
each... and gives the opportunity of a de facto peer review of those
contributions

3) do one more pass with the "final rev" candidate

~~~
awl130
thanks for your input.

